# Vi posso chiedere una cosa?



## Old LILA.... (15 Aprile 2007)

Ciao a tutti,volevo sapere se potevate darmi qualche informazione. Quando una coppia si sposa in municipio perchè uno dei due è in seconde nozze e quindi divorziato,possono avere la benedizione in chiesa?
Cioè,mi chiedevo se si può fare una messa dove il prete non ti sposa ma ti benedice e ti fa la ramanzina?
Cerco una via di mezzo,visto che non posso avere un vero matrimonio religioso,rinunciando al sacramento,mi chiedevo se dopo il matrimonio civile posso avere una via di mezzo religiosa con una messa di benedizione.
Una cosa simile è stata fatta da Carlo e Camilla d'Inghilterra ma loro sono d religione protestante


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Aprile 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,volevo sapere se potevate darmi qualche informazione. Quando una coppia si sposa in municipio perchè uno dei due è in seconde nozze e quindi divorziato,possono avere la benedizione in chiesa?
> Cioè,mi chiedevo se si può fare una messa dove il prete non ti sposa ma ti benedice e ti fa la ramanzina?
> Cerco una via di mezzo,visto che non posso avere un vero matrimonio religioso,rinunciando al sacramento,mi chiedevo se dopo il matrimonio civile posso avere una via di mezzo religiosa con una messa di benedizione.
> Una cosa simile è stata fatta da Carlo e Camilla d'Inghilterra ma loro sono d religione protestante


NO

Per la chiesa anzi, come divorziati, non si possono nemmeno prendere i sacramenti, figurati la benedizione!


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2007)

*Lila*

A Roma si trovano preti disposti a benedire le fedi... ma sono casi sporadici...e non è la prassi.
Ma, secondo me, dietro questa voglia di matrimonio religioso, c'è dietro qualcos'altro...vedi tu.


----------



## Old LILA.... (16 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> A Roma si trovano preti disposti a benedire le fedi... ma sono casi sporadici...e non è la prassi.
> Ma, secondo me, dietro questa voglia di matrimonio religioso, c'è dietro qualcos'altro...vedi tu.


Volendo sposare un uomo divorziota so di non avere diritto al sacramento religioso,ma sono anche cristiana e il pensiero di sapere che nel mio cammino non potrò avere accanto Dio mi rattrista,la benedizione delle fedi non è un vero sacramento ma sarebbe importante per me


----------



## Old LILA.... (16 Aprile 2007)

allora devo allontanarmi dalla chiesa perchè amo un uomo divorziato?


----------



## Old fun (16 Aprile 2007)

*importante*



LILA.... ha detto:


> Volendo sposare un uomo divorziota so di non avere diritto al sacramento religioso,ma sono anche cristiana e il pensiero di sapere che nel mio cammino non potrò avere accanto Dio mi rattrista,la benedizione delle fedi non è un vero sacramento ma sarebbe importante per me


 
Non penso che non sposandoti in chiesa tu nn abbia dio accanto a te, (parlo da uomo divorziato), anzi con tutte le complicanze del caso e credimi viste le cose dall'altra parte ce ne sono (eccome), penso che a dio non importi se sei sposata in chiesa o meno, importa alla Chiesa, ma questo è un altro discorso..........
Per cui vai tranquilla nel tuo cammino non sarai mai sola....
Io sono cristiano e credente, sono pure divorziato, e so benissimo che salvo annullamenti vari (sacra rota) per la chiesa mi sono pregiudicate determinate cose, ma penso che Dio sia comunque con me


----------



## Old LILA.... (16 Aprile 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Non penso che non sposandoti in chiesa tu nn abbia dio accanto a te, (parlo da uomo divorziato), anzi con tutte le complicanze del caso e credimi viste le cose dall'altra parte ce ne sono (eccome), penso che a dio non importi se sei sposata in chiesa o meno, importa alla Chiesa, ma questo è un altro discorso..........
> Per cui vai tranquilla nel tuo cammino non sarai mai sola....
> Io sono cristiano e credente, sono pure divorziato, e so benissimo che salvo annullamenti vari (sacra rota) per la chiesa mi sono pregiudicate determinate cose, ma penso che Dio sia comunque con me


Hai ragione,lo penso anchio,ma mi piacerebbe ugualmente. Pazienza


----------



## Old LILA.... (16 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> A Roma si trovano preti disposti a benedire le fedi... ma sono casi sporadici...e non è la prassi.


be questo lo so,ci sono preti che non sono degni di chiamarsi tale,che se gli do una bella cifra mi sposano ,ma perchè fingere? A questo punto meglio sposarsi in municipio,lo trovo più onesto


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2007)

*Lila*

No, non credo si possa fare un matrimonio concordatario pagando.
Pagando il tuo compagno  può avere l'annullamento dalla Sacra Rota!!!
Ma con quello che costa ci compri ti compri una casa!!!


----------



## Old LILA.... (16 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No, non credo si possa fare un matrimonio concordatario pagando.
> Pagando il tuo compagno può avere l'annullamento dalla Sacra Rota!!!
> Ma con quello che costa ci compri ti compri una casa!!!


non possiamo averel'annullamento perchè lui ha 2 figli


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> non possiamo averel'annullamento perchè lui ha 2 figli


 
Non è rilevante...i preti ragionano strano...La presenza di figli non è rilevante.
Servono solo soldi. Te lo assicuro.


----------



## Old LILA.... (16 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non è rilevante...i preti ragionano strano...La presenza di figli non è rilevante.
> Servono solo soldi. Te lo assicuro.


no ci siamo già informati qualche anno fa,se si hanno figli il matrimonio non può essere annulato. Per l'annullamento ci sono dei punti fermi
Non deve essere stato consumato

Uno dei partner costringeva l'altro ad avere rapporti sessuali con violenza

Uno dei due non ha confessato prima del matrimonio di essere sterile o di avere una malattia tipo cancro e hiv


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Aprile 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> no ci siamo già informati qualche anno fa,se si hanno figli il matrimonio non può essere annulato. Per l'annullamento ci sono dei punti fermi
> Non deve essere stato consumato
> 
> *Uno dei partner costringeva l'altro ad avere rapporti sessuali con violenza*
> ...


Guarda, ti assicuro che, pagando, ogni atto sessuale fatto in quel matrimonio può diventare una violenza (e fanno valere, a convenienza, anche quella pèsicologica...)


----------



## Old LILA.... (16 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Guarda, ti assicuro che, pagando, ogni atto sessuale fatto in quel matrimonio può diventare una violenza (e fanno valere, a convenienza, anche quella pèsicologica...)


pagando chi? la sua ex non ci aiuterà mai perchè tanto ha cambiato religione e si sposerà come dice il suo nuovo culto,e non possiamo dire che è stato lui ad essere violentato. La violenza psicolagica per la curia non è mezzo per annullare un matrimonio


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Aprile 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> pagando chi? la sua ex non ci aiuterà mai perchè *tanto ha cambiato religione e si sposerà come dice il suo nuovo culto*,e non possiamo dire che è stato lui ad essere violentato. La violenza psicolagica per la curia non è mezzo per annullare un matrimonio


Guarda già questo, e senza bisogno di chiederlo alla sua ex, potrebbe indurre la chiesa, dimostrando o argomentando che già all'epoca lei professava una religione diversa, a mettere mano alla questione.

Chiedi pagando chi??? Ma che domande fai? Sai quanto il clero ha bisogno di soldi!?!?


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2007)

*Lila*

Ti sei informata male..se proprio vuoi l'annullamento( i figli non sono rilevanti), devi andare da un avvocato rotale, o rivolgerti comunque in vicariato.
E dai non fatemi fare la figura di quella che ha studiato dai gesuiti!!!!


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2007)

Non si chiama violenza psicologica, ma "riserva mentale"
I preti ragionano in una maniera che neanche ti immagini.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







LILA.... ha detto:


> pagando chi? la sua ex non ci aiuterà mai perchè tanto ha cambiato religione e si sposerà come dice il suo nuovo culto,e non possiamo dire che è stato lui ad essere violentato. La violenza psicolagica per la curia non è mezzo per annullare un matrimonio


----------



## Old Vulvia (16 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non si chiama violenza psicologica, ma "riserva mentale"


Già. Una mia conoscente ha ottenuto l'annullamento dichiarando che uno dei due coniugi si è sposato con rito religioso pur non credendo nell'indissolubilità del matrimonio.


----------



## Old maela579 (16 Aprile 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> pagando chi? la sua ex non ci aiuterà mai perchè tanto ha cambiato religione e si sposerà come dice il suo nuovo culto,e non possiamo dire che è stato lui ad essere violentato. La violenza psicolagica per la curia non è mezzo per annullare un matrimonio


Cara Lila, forse anche per te sarà una delusione ma l'annullamento della sacra rota è solo una questione di soldi poi il motivo lo trovano loro, basta andare dalle persone giuste. Lo stesso vale anche per la benedizione delle fedi dopo la cerimonia in municipio, naturalmente la benedizione non può avvenire in chiesa


----------



## Old LILA.... (16 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Guarda già questo, e senza bisogno di chiederlo alla sua ex, potrebbe indurre la chiesa, dimostrando o argomentando che già all'epoca lei professava una religione diversa, a mettere mano alla questione.
> 
> Chiedi pagando chi??? Ma che domande fai? Sai quanto il clero ha bisogno di soldi!?!?


no,la sua ex ha cambiato adesso religione perchè sta seguendo il suo nuovo compagno,comunque non sarebbe lo stesso un motivo valido per annullare il matrimonio,insieme hanno avuto 2 figli e la chiesa non puù annullare matrimoni dalla quale sono nati altri cristiani


----------



## Old LILA.... (16 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ti sei informata male..se proprio vuoi l'annullamento( i figli non sono rilevanti), devi andare da un avvocato rotale, o rivolgerti comunque in vicariato.
> E dai non fatemi fare la figura di quella che ha studiato dai gesuiti!!!!


ma noi ci siamo andati,mi ha chiesto 12 mila euro sette anni di tempo e appena ha saputo della presenza figli ci ha sconsigliato di procedere perchè non sussistevano fatti gravi da annullare il matrimonio


----------



## Old LILA.... (16 Aprile 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Già. Una mia conoscente ha ottenuto l'annullamento dichiarando che uno dei due coniugi si è sposato con rito religioso pur non credendo nell'indissolubilità del matrimonio.


anche una ragazza che conosco io ma lei ha una sorella suora e un cugino monsignore,se vado io invece diventano duri e fanno di tutto per allungare i tempi,mi hanno detto che il tempo minimo cheavrei atteso è 7 anni


----------



## Old LILA.... (16 Aprile 2007)

maela579 ha detto:


> Cara Lila, forse anche per te sarà una delusione ma l'annullamento della sacra rota è solo una questione di soldi poi il motivo lo trovano loro, basta andare dalle persone giuste. Lo stesso vale anche per la benedizione delle fedi dopo la cerimonia in municipio, naturalmente la benedizione non può avvenire in chiesa


si questo lo so,per la benedizione delle fedi ci sono molti che lo fanno,io cerco qualcuno che lo faccia in chiesa durante la messa. Non ci dobbiamo sposare adesso ma ci sono molte cose da risolvere e quando sarà il momento meglio essere già informati. Abbiamo tentato con l'annullamento ma non è possibile


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Aprile 2007)

*Mah*

Riuscire a capire! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Credo che se una persona crede ...dovrebbe avere uno coerenza rispetto alla propria fede...


----------



## Old LILA.... (17 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Riuscire a capire!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dici che non avrei dovuto innamorarmi di un uomo divorziato perchè sono cattolica?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Aprile 2007)

*Discorso complesso.*



LILA.... ha detto:


> dici che non avrei dovuto innamorarmi di un uomo divorziato perchè sono cattolica?


Ho una forte resistenza personale ad affrontare argomenti "fuori tema" e che entrano nell'intimità spirituale delle persone, ma la discussione aveva preso una piega "pratica" che mi sconcerta.
Secondo me o una persona crede nella Chiesa e ne accetta il magistero ispirato dallo Spirito Santo o non ci crede.
Se ci crede non cerca di ottenere attraverso espedienti quello che la Chiesa non ritiene di poter dare per motivazioni teologiche o dottrinali.
Se non riconosce valore al magistero non comprendo perché volere una cerimonia a cui darebbe un valore diverso da quello che può avere come richiamandosi a un rapporto personale con Dio che non è della Chiesa Cattolica.
In quanto all'innamorarsi di un divorziato è un discorso completamente diverso. Provare interesse e attrazione per una persona è una cosa, innamorarsi è un'altra, decidere di coltivare e accrescere un sentimento e di vivere una relazione è un passo successivo che implica una scelta e una volontà.
Si è liberissimi di avere una scala di valori personale che mette al primo posto la realizzazione di sé e della propria felicità personale, ma non è questo l'insegnamento della Chiesa. Liberissimi di non condividerlo (io non lo condivido e non sono credente), ma non si può pretendere che la Chiesa si adegui ai nostri valori: l'apparteneza alla Chiesa richiede il contrario.


----------



## Old LILA.... (17 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho una forte resistenza personale ad affrontare argomenti "fuori tema" e che entrano nell'intimità spirituale delle persone, ma la discussione aveva preso una piega "pratica" che mi sconcerta.
> Secondo me o una persona crede nella Chiesa e ne accetta il magistero ispirato dallo Spirito Santo o non ci crede.
> Se ci crede non cerca di ottenere attraverso espedienti quello che la Chiesa non ritiene di poter dare per motivazioni teologiche o dottrinali.
> Se non riconosce valore al magistero non comprendo perché volere una cerimonia a cui darebbe un valore diverso da quello che può avere come richiamandosi a un rapporto personale con Dio che non è della Chiesa Cattolica.
> ...


ma io non cerco vie di fuga,escamotage per ottenere quello che voglio andando contro la chiesa cattolica,mi chiedo solamente se esiste qualche regola, magari offuscata dalla chiesa, per poter ricevere una benedizione,come avviene in tante altre religioni che come quella cattolica non sposano chi è già stato sposato,non pretendo qualcosa dalla chiesa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Aprile 2007)

*Mi spiace*



LILA.... ha detto:


> ma io non cerco vie di fuga,escamotage per ottenere quello che voglio andando contro la chiesa cattolica,mi chiedo solamente se esiste qualche regola, magari offuscata dalla chiesa, per poter ricevere una benedizione,come avviene in tante altre religioni che come quella cattolica non sposano chi è già stato sposato,non pretendo qualcosa dalla chiesa


..è impossibile, per la Chiesa, convivendo (e un matrimonio civile ora difeso contro pacs/dico perché male minor è equiparabile a una convivenza/concubinaggio)) si compie una scelta volontaria di vivere in una condizione di disordine e ci si pone al fuori della Chiesa. In questo senso va interpretata la scomunica che non è una scomunica papale, ma un porsi volontariamente fuori dalla comunità dei fedeli e per questo auto-escludersi dai sacramenti.
Questa scelta non può essere benedetta.
Devi riflettere bene sulla tua fede e quanto ti peserebbe questa esclusione.
La presenza dei figli non pregiudica la possibilità di annullamento perché il Matrimonio è l'unico sacramento i cui officianti sono laici, ovvero gli sposi e se non intendevano compiere il sacramento (perché non vi credevano) il sacramento non è stato officiato.


----------



## Old LILA.... (17 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..è impossibile, per la Chiesa, convivendo (e un matrimonio civile ora difeso contro pacs/dico perché male minor è equiparabile a una convivenza/concubinaggio)) si compie una scelta volontaria di vivere in una condizione di disordine e ci si pone al fuori della Chiesa. In questo senso va interpretata la scomunica che non è una scomunica papale, ma un porsi volontariamente fuori dalla comunità dei fedeli e per questo auto-escludersi dai sacramenti.
> Questa scelta non può essere benedetta.
> Devi riflettere bene sulla tua fede e quanto ti peserebbe questa esclusione.
> La presenza dei figli non pregiudica la possibilità di annullamento perché il Matrimonio è l'unico sacramento i cui officianti sono laici, ovvero gli sposi e se non intendevano compiere il sacramento (perché non vi credevano) il sacramento non è stato officiato.


ma io non convivo,siamo fidanzati ma non viviamo insieme,per l'annullamento ci abbiamo provato,non ci sono scusanti idonee all'annullamento


----------

